# Giving more than water and mints



## Terrychris (Dec 4, 2016)

Do any of you give more ?

Candies? Soft drinks? Pizza ?
Phone chargers ? Singing ? Dancing ?

What about music in the car ?
The reason i ask is because it will provide you with better customer ratings abd repeat business
Look at this taxi driver website , awesome !

Its Taxi Dave, he thought of new initiatives to keep making money !
Dancing and singing outside his cab !


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I focus on not screwing up the navigation. That is what I give out.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I focus on not screwing up the navigation. That is what I give out.


Exactly


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ratings mean nothing. A 4.6 doesnt get more pings than a 4.9.

So I give none of that because they dont lead to tips.


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Ratings mean nothing. A 4.6 doesnt get more pings than a 4.9.
> 
> So I give none of that because they dont lead to tips.


That's not true. Uber has never admitted or denied that they give higher rated drivers preferential treatment. But of course they do,bc what incentive would i have to be a better driver and have a better rating than other drivers?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> That's not true. Uber has never admitted or denied that they give higher rated drivers preferential treatment. But of course they do,bc what incentive would i have to be a better driver and have a better rating than other drivers?


Not getting deactivated...

That's your incentive


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> That's not true. Uber has never admitted or denied that they give higher rated drivers preferential treatment. But of course they do,bc what incentive would i have to be a better driver and have a better rating than other drivers?


Your logic is impeccably flawed. This must be why you drive for uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PowersAssocitates said:


> what incentive would i have to be a better driver and have a better rating than other drivers?


It's hust human nature to want to improve. that's why the acceptance and cancellation % s are shown.

That's why we have silly little badges.

So many drivers boasting about high acceptance % and low cancelations. it means nothing except bad business practice.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> It's hust human nature to want to improve. that's why the acceptance and cancellation % s are shown.
> 
> That's why we have silly little badges.
> 
> So many drivers boasting about high acceptance % and low cancelations. it means nothing except bad business practice.


You are probably correct, but there is always a chance that it will mean something in just a little bit more time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> That's not true. Uber has never admitted or denied that they give higher rated drivers preferential treatment. But of course they do,bc what incentive would i have to be a better driver and have a better rating than other drivers?


I have a 4.9, I dont get more pings than you I promise.


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I have a 4.9, I dont get more pings than you I promise.


You're right you don't since you're not in the same market as me so we don't compete for rides to begin with


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> You're right you don't since you're not in the same market as me so we don't compete for rides to begin with


Never said we compete just saying I can go 45 min without a ping just like anyone else. Ratings are meaningless.


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

No waters, no mints, Car is filthy. Still get tips 4.9 rating.
Don 't be an idiot, just cannibilizing margins with that crap.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There should be some system. I seem to get less pings when I have both lyft and uber app on. (Of course I turn off the other after I accept on one). But when I don't work lyft one day I seem to get lot more pings the next day.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

unPat said:


> There should be some system. I seem to get less pings when I have both lyft and uber app on. (Of course I turn off the other after I accept on one). But when I don't work lyft one day I seem to get lot more pings the next day.


Lyft has made no secret of the fact that they expands your radius a little bit the longer you are logged in. This can be good and bad when they start giving you far away pings.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I normally don't give any extras at all. I'm 4.88 with 150 rides or so. But if I had a unopened soda or something and it were a longer trip and the passenger is nice (or is really thirsty) then I might offer it to them for free. 

That has more to do with just being nice and human though rather than chasing ratings or trying to get tips. I'm not going to stock extra sodas or waters for passengers though I do keep some for myself in the trunk. For starters drinks = more spills. I can't believe I read on here that one driver was offering gum. Gum? Guess where that ends up? On your floor and seats!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Terrychris said:


> Do any of you give more ?
> 
> Candies? Soft drinks? Pizza ?
> Phone chargers ? Singing ? Dancing ?
> ...


Handjobs...lots and lots of handjobs. 
Seriously, just keep car clean and be a decent human being. Everything else will work itself out.


----------



## Lavarius (Dec 12, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> You are probably correct, but there is always a chance that it will mean something in just a little bit more time.


This. Wait for the day there are so many drivers that Uber can discriminate and give priority for surge fares etc. for high rating, high acceptance/low cancellation drivers.


----------



## Lavarius (Dec 12, 2016)

Still, they're not getting mints or water from me lol.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I get a five star rating for doing the following:
Clean car
Expert navigation
Nice music (no prifantiies)
Aux cord
Nice air freshener
Help with baggage
No BO
Smooth ride
Cadillac XTS on Uber X rates when no select pings
Barf bags
Abaility to drive efficiently
Service with a smile


----------



## Tamera (Dec 28, 2016)

I admit..I am a newbie...I have 101 rides under my belt ...doing this as a 2nd job I work about 15 to 20 hours a week driving at the moment. I do have little Peppermint (like candy cane stripped) balls and little bottles of water (from Trader joes) in my car...I don't do it for ratings..and OBVIOUSLY not for tips  I do it because I treat people like I would like to be treated  I was a pax for 3 months daily when my previous car broke down for good. And I LOVED it when water was available and quite frankly the offering of a mint or gum I found to be sweet. AS a pax it made me want to tip..and depending on the personality or conversation I usually did/do. My car is clean, and I just play whatever they want or aux (only happened twice) usually though just oldies but not too hard or too soft  my first night, I had all 5 stars ..with my 8 rides...the next time I went out ..a Friday ...dropped down to 4.86 or 83..I FREAKED out LOL....however I did have some navigation issues..learning the map and app in general..so I cannot say it wasn't deserved. I think I did 18 rides that night. In anycase went out for only a couple hours the next day..I was frustrated and going through crap. But then Sunday was nice and smooth...and my ratings went back up to 9.42...that was in 2 days..so you can only do what you can. I do apologize if I miss a turn or quite FRANKLY anything happens that I don't feel should have....but it's sincere...I am just me..if they like to talk, I talk, if not then I don't. I was at 4.94 for a week....then one night had an issue of possible fraud of a guy getting in my car who knew my name got in but got a call from the REAL whomever..so I think that's where my lower rating came from a week ago...as I dropped down to 4.87...ANYWAY...now I am 4.89 ..13 compliments and 98% requests accepted..don't even know HOW that happened as I accept ALL trips..that's just the way I work.  Anyway..hope this helps!


----------



## arendot (Dec 30, 2016)

Truman said:


> No waters, no mints, Car is filthy. Still get tips 4.9 rating.
> Don 't be an idiot, just cannibilizing margins with that crap.


When I started doing Uber I did offer small bottled water and candies, as soon as UberPool started in our market my jar of candies would last 2 to 3 rides, tops. I stopped offering them. Have been saving time & money ever since(also, no more me getting pissed off at max lunching off my snacks)


----------

